# VZW GALAXY NEXUS OTA RUMOR



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

I know, I know... "oh here we go again another rumor to crush our hearts

BUT... this one is different

**keep in mind i am 100% stock 4.0.2: locked bootloader and all**

So I went to a official verizon retail store cause i have been having problems with my extended battery (2100mAh) and the nfc with it. The guy (Eli if you care) helped me out and although i was WAY past the 14-day return policy he let me swap out batteries at no cost! Then I complained about the bugs with my phone: bad battery, call drops, call quality, reception problems... the usual. The next part blew me away. Keep in mind that this is a Verizon Representative that is telling me this. He then proceeded to tell me that he was talking on the phone with SAMSUNG and they told him that the VERIZON SAMSUNG GALAXY NEXUS (4G LTE blah blah blah) will be receiving an update a week from today, May 22. Now he did not tell me what android version would be, but hey an update is an update! So there is your next rumor boys have fun with it! I hope this is true!


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Also keep in mind that most carrier retail employees know next to nothing when it comes to their products.

Sent from my awesome HTC One S that had been ruined with shit-ass Sense UI and bloatware using my fingers.


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

dtraini7 said:


> **keep in mind i am 100% stock 4.0.2: locked bootloader and all**


Um...hasn't 4.0.4 already been OTA'd from Verizon?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

a verizon employee says we're getting an update?

_/me spits out just sipped coffee in shock_

I would take my chances on shaking a magic 8 ball over asking them.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

The 22nd is a legit possible date. But does it matter?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> Also keep in mind that most carrier retail employees know next to nothing when it comes to their products.
> 
> Sent from my awesome HTC One S that had been ruined with shit-ass Sense UI and bloatware using my fingers.


I know i know, that is what i thought.. But i havent heard any reports of an actual date tho


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

zombiebot said:


> Um...hasn't 4.0.4 already been OTA'd from Verizon?


Not that I know of.. nothing outside of a leak


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> The 22nd is a legit possible date. But does it matter?
> 
> It matters for those non tech nerds i know that complain about the bugs on this phone and that would really change the experience for them! Besides radios could be new as well! You never know
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

dtraini7 said:


> I know but like the guy said below.. it does seem pretty specific


I think your wrong.P3 would have said something by now. /sarcasm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

There won't be any new radios from the next OTA. I FC02/04 are the OTA radios..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

zombiebot said:


> Um...hasn't 4.0.4 already been OTA'd from Verizon?


Yes but only to a few people before being pulled

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> There won't be any new radios from the next OTA. I FC02/04 are the OTA radios..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Actually its FC04/FC05

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> There won't be any new radios from the next OTA. I FC02/04 are the OTA radios..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I mean it is worth a shot. heck it could just be the leaked ota from last time finally being pushed out!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> Actually its FC04/FC05
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Lolol thank you. My mistake.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah and plus, they have been trying to make most of the people who call for warranty replacements (with radio issues) wait, saying for like 3 months noe that "an update is around the corner".

BUT-- I do think we might actually get an update soon. Supposedly the update is ready, Verizon has just been sitting on it for some reason. I just don't believe we'll be getting it simply BC a f***** rep said so

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

I think there's another post kind of like this one. That its not an Android update but one from Samsung. So it will not be like "4.0.4" ect...

I like rumors! They are awesome when they come true, and it gives you something to bitch about when they don't 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

zathus said:


> I think there's another post kind of like this one. That its not an Android update but one from Samsung. So it will not be like "4.0.4" ect...
> 
> I like rumors! They are awesome when they come true, and it gives you something to bitch about when they don't
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Oh really? Do you remember where you saw it?


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

zathus said:


> I like rumors! They are awesome when they come true, and it gives you something to bitch about when they don't
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


AOKP will be the official ROM of the 2012 Olympics.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

zathus said:


> I think there's another post kind of like this one. That its not an Android update but one from Samsung. So it will not be like "4.0.4" ect...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Saw the same thing somewhere. Firmware update from Samsung.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

If anyone has seen this topic please feel free to share it!


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

I called VZW today for a technical issue and the Tier 2 tech asked if I received an OTA in the past few days and if not that I would be receiving one soon but according to the tech notes he was reading, it wasn't going to address my issue. He mentioned something about the 4G/3G hand off, among other things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

::sigh:: OTA, OTA, OTA. I've seen about every possible scenario of a scenarios scenario but I have a scenario that hasn't been shared yet.  I called and spoke to Verizon Tier 8 tech support after escalating through tiers 1 - 7 and they told me that the next update will be Android Kiwi 6.0! Yes we are completely skipping Jelly Bean and it is rumored that the update will turn your Android device into a transformer! Now of course I immediately questioned the legitimacy behind this claim but the guy told me that he read it on the internet so I believed him. Oh and the release date for this update, 12/21/12 but "isn't the world supposed to end", I asked, he replied "yes it is" I was like.. shit


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm surprised they just don't throw a ics build out to any Verizon phone, still the rezound, razr and our nexus have not received a ics update in a couple of months. I know the nexus already has pics but seriously it can't be that hard to get a good build with better battery and better signal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> ::sigh:: OTA, OTA, OTA. I've seen about every possible scenario of a scenarios scenario but I have a scenario that hasn't been shared yet. I called and spoke to Verizon Tier 8 tech support after escalating through tiers 1 - 7 and they told me that the next update will be Android Kiwi 6.0! Yes we are completely skipping Jelly Bean and it is rumored that the update will turn your Android device into a transformer! Now of course I immediately questioned the legitimacy behind this claim but the guy told me that he read it on the internet so I believed him. Oh and the release date for this update, 12/21/12 but "isn't the world supposed to end", I asked, he replied "yes it is" I was like.. shit


Lame...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zombielove69 (May 16, 2012)

This could be real! The writer over at alwaysandroid.org says 2/3 the way down the article that he talked to a VZW rep who put him on hold to talk to a Samsung rep to tell him there will be an update to his Galaxy Nexus on May 22nd. Just letting you all know there is another source with same date I just found.

http://www.alwaysandroid.org/2012/05/rumor-verizon-galaxy-nexus-to-finally.html


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

zombielove69 said:


> This could be real! The writer over at alwaysandroid.org says 2/3 the way down the article that he talked to a VZW rep who put him on hold to talk to a Samsung rep to tell him there will be an update to his Galaxy Nexus on May 22nd. Just letting you all know there is another source with same date I just found.
> 
> http://www.alwaysandroid.org/2012/05/rumor-verizon-galaxy-nexus-to-finally.html


Sorry to burst your bubble but that was me that gave him the story! Lol he was the first person I told!


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is the other thread on the topic... the guy from the other thread was told the same date.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25584-possible-upcoming-update-from-samsung/


----------



## Black00StangGT (Jan 5, 2012)

dtraini7 said:


> If anyone has seen this topic please feel free to share it!


Yea the link havens1515 posted was the topic I had open about this possible update. I was also told by a level 2 Verizon technical service rep it would be out May 22nd and it would not change the android version but it will be more of a firmware update for the device. The update is supposedly coming directly from Samsung, but well see what happens hopefully the rumors are true.


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

Black00StangGT said:


> Yea the link havens1515 posted was the topic I had open about this possible update. I was also told by a level 2 Verizon technical service rep it would be out May 22nd and it would not change the android version but it will be more of a firmware update for the device. The update is supposedly coming directly from Samsung, but well see what happens hopefully the rumors are true.


Well then if it is a firmware update, not android update, when the hell are we gonna get that!? HOPEFULLY the next update is a combo if both!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

People have been posting things like this for the past 5 months... My VZW rep told me....... They don't know crap. Nuff said.


----------



## Black00StangGT (Jan 5, 2012)

dtraini7 said:


> Well then if it is a firmware update, not android update, when the hell are we gonna get that!? HOPEFULLY the next update is a combo if both!


Haha I hear ya that would be nice, from what I understood they said this update would be pushed to phones similar to an OTA be we'll see what happens.


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Here we ago again.... Here's to hoping it fixes the one way audio mute issue some of us are having. It would make sense that this would fix it because Verizon has kept pointing the finger at Samsung saying its on them to fix. Past few new radios have not fixed it. A firmware update seems like a good sign that they may have actually paid some attention to the issue and fixed it. I'll go ahead and get myself excited for yet another let down.


----------

